# Just picked up huffy thunder trail Bmx



## 1937Zenith (Sep 3, 2022)

Just picked this up cheap enough to be worth it to me. Never seen one with the mags on it. I’m guessing someone added them but does anyone know if these possibly came with mags?


----------



## Robert Troub (Sep 4, 2022)

I don't think these came stock with mags .....


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 4, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> I don't think these came stock with mags .....



Sorry had no clue the pics didn’t load haha. Just added them. That’s kinda what I figured but they look like they match the bike pretty well so wanted to be sure. Thanks for the response


----------

